# Webster



## jam

Took a quick trip to paradise to ensure everything was ready for the boys this weekend and boy is it dry. Food plots are the worst I have experienced in the 14 years. We have not had any rain since planting the weekend of Sept. 23rd. Going to be a long year for the critters without them, may over seed while on vacation if we ever get any rain. Old man and I will get after it anyway starting the first of the week, going to let the young bucks battle this weekend without us, I am sure they will have a story or two. Swamp hunting(my favorite anyway) will be a premium this year between timber harvesting this past spring and food patch failure. Spending a month or so with my daddy and then the boys when they can come will be great regardless! I always have a secret or two that could produce a fine trophy, just have to be at right place at the right time.


----------



## jam

We have been at it since Tuesday with not many sightings, only small bucks and does. Too hot and dry! Cameras indicate most of the better bucks are moving at night and really early in the morning. Hopefully mother nature will see how bad everybody needs some rain and smile on us.


----------



## Curtis

So hot and dry there is very little movement other the magic hours of sunrise and sunset.  Some does have hit the ground.  Only bucks seen have been spikes and other very young boys.  The big boys are sticking close to water and shade and only showing up on cameras at night.  Food plots in dire shape.  Plenty of acorns though.  Looking forward to some cooler weather and the possibility of rain later this month.


----------



## Curtis

Dry and quiet. No chasing and very little seen. Disappointing for this time of year. No bucks taken yet. A few does down. Not much movement at all.  Hope this weekend's cooler temps move things along.


----------



## Jim Ammons

Curtis

From what I have seen there is very little scrape activity and rub lines. Big boy activity is at night on our cameras. Unless things change overnight, looks now as if prime time is going to be around Thanksgiving maybe or into December .


----------



## Curtis

Thanks Jim.  Those are my thoughts as well. Fingers crossed for this weekend.


----------



## gitrdone150

still no scrapes around my place.most of the pictures on the cameras are between midnight and day break. have seen a few does and young bucks at first and last light.


----------



## jam

Things really have not changed as we had expected, mature bucks still showing up at night and no real chasing can be found. One shooter seen but did not offer a good shot so he is still out there somewhere. Movement is slow period, hope when this front passes things will pick up.


----------



## gitrdone150

Few scrapes popped up recently and the only daytime picture of a shooter was on the 21st.seen lots of does and few small bucks while in the stand over the last 4 days.gunna be up till sunday so hopefully something changes


----------



## Curtis

Shows you how things can be different just a few miles apart.  WE took four quality bucks last weekend.  Saw quite a bit of chasing and solo bucks on the move in daylight hours.  They did not seem to be in "full rut" but clearly some aggressive chasing and looking.  Hope the cooler temps and a bit of rain spices things up in the coming days.


----------



## catch22

buddy and me hunted our place near the terrel/webster line last weekend.  we saw 2 different small bucks grunting and running does.  also saw a 3.5 year old in the daylight


----------



## Curtis

Going to give it one last go this weekend then shut it down. Not much seen over the past month. Nothing killed since December 2.  Hogs are back. Maybe we will see some out and about in the cold daylight this weekend.


----------

